

Ok, We Have Our First DNA-Based Dating Service: GenePartner - zaveri
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/22/ok-we-have-our-first-dna-based-dating-site-genepartner/

======
jm4
This may be the first service, but I'm pretty sure they've been doing this for
a while in parts of the southern US!

 _/ducks_

